# business



## woolly bear (Jul 15, 2010)

Is there any information on starting a PEST CONTROL BUSINESS in Spain?? Intention is to concentrate on commercial and domestic premises.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woolly bear said:


> Is there any information on starting a PEST CONTROL BUSINESS in Spain?? Intention is to concentrate on commercial and domestic premises.


welcome

I don't specifically know about pest control businesses - but most seem to need licenses of some kind - your best bet would be to pay a visit to your local ayuntamiento (council offices) & ask there


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

woolly bear said:


> Is there any information on starting a PEST CONTROL BUSINESS in Spain?? Intention is to concentrate on commercial and domestic premises.


Woolly in Madrid our block of flats has regular service by private companies to kill the cockroaches. While we have it done the main annoyance is that some neighbours do not. If the whole block was done it would be more effective.

Those who don't claim it is not because they can't pay but because the smell is so bad. If you had a smell free solution you could be onto a winner 

We pay 25 to 30 Euros each 3 months.

My mother-in-law believes they have licences for handling the chemicals but she is no expert.

Sorry not a lot of use but hope it might be interesting


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

we did have a pest control company who posted a fair bit on here a while ago. Not heard from them recently tho??

jo xxx


----------



## Barbutler (Aug 16, 2010)

it may be helpful to talk to Sanidad as they visit all food manufacturers and speaking from experiance they do recommend certain second rate companies .As a food manufacture i would certainle welcome a company that would work with me re .pest control rather than a company that rips me off


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

well when i had a bar,i used a couple of spanish companies when i got infested with german cockroaches,(the small ones),thinking they would know
how wrong i was,useless so i contacted a brit who has run a pest company for years here on the costa del sol,problem was sorted,though i must say a little dearer,worth every penny
so dont come to the costa del sol.that ex pat gap is filled

btw i have nothing to do with this company


----------

